# Fixie Help, Dudes - Best Flip/Flop Hubs



## mrmoots (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm wondering what you think the best flip/flop hub will be. I'm thinking free on one side.

I'll ask about cogs later. Thanks...


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

your thread has been copied to the fixed gear forum. you may have better luck there.


----------



## lunchpail (Mar 1, 2004)

*A few thoughts*

This depends on your spacing in the rear. Assuming it's 130mm (standard modern road) you've got 2 options. Phil Wood, the absolute best, I have a pair, also very expensive ($160 for just the rear). Van Dessel makes a nice flip flop set in 130mm that are $80 per pair, can probably get rear for $50, never ridden them but hear good things. All the others require respacing. Surly is good though too, similar to van dessel probably, but comes in 120mm. If your rear spacing is 120mm this opens up pretty much everything, and then I'd say Phil or Surly, depending on the financials. Hope this helps.


----------



## TNSquared (Apr 30, 2003)

*i have the surly flip/flop*

i'm not much of a component guy. i do enjoy wrenching on them and then typically taking them to someone else to correct my screw-ups, but i'm not much to study the technology and math (ouch, headache coming on) behind them.

so ---- i bought a set of wheels from Harris cyclery with the Surly flip-flop hub laced to MA3 rims. my frame is spaced 126, Harris took care of the spacers, installed the track cog and freewheel, etc.

For my price range, the Surly was really the only option, but so far it has been great and fwiw they look pretty cool.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Respacing? Hell, all you need is a longer axle and some spacers...


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

mrmoots said:


> I'm wondering what you think the best flip/flop hub will be. I'm thinking free on one side.
> 
> I'll ask about cogs later. Thanks...


Phil Wood. Yeah, they're expensive, but they'll outlive you, all of your bikes, and probably your grandkids. And they're freakin' beautiful, to boot.

--Shannon


----------

